# Bringing Alcohol into Mexico



## Jameson18 (Feb 16, 2009)

Any idea about the limits as to what you can bring along with you as far as Liquor. I was hoping to stock up at the duty free in Toronto before we go to Cancun and not sure if there is a limit.


----------



## kwilson (Feb 16, 2009)

Adults ages 18 and older may bring up to 3 liters of wine, beer or liquor


----------



## alfie (Feb 16, 2009)

Depending on what you want to drink, liquor is cheaper in Mexico than at the duty free in Toronto.


----------



## jschmidt (Feb 16, 2009)

When you enter Mexico, there is a Duty Free shop right after Cancun customs where you present your passport.  I used to buy duty free in the U.S. but now buy at the Cancun airport.  The duty free shops are cheaper than in Cancun’s El Centro (downtown).

One thing I suggest is taking a couple of the little plastic drink cups from the airplane and pop a bottle in the van during the ride to the resort and have a “Welcoming Cocktail”.


----------



## Mydogs2big (Feb 16, 2009)

As we were checking in to our plane from Cancun on Saturday we found out that a delay would cause us to miss our connecting flight and we would have to stay another night.

The airlines had already forwarded our bags past their security point and would have to come back to us through immigration.

We had a couple bottles of tequila which became a big issue.  The airlines had to explain that the bags never left the country and the alcohol was purchased in Mexico.  What a mess!  But we did get to keep the alcohol.

Good luck!!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 16, 2009)

If you like Crown Royal it was 2 liters for $34.00 at the duty free. We always buy some coming and going to Mexico at the duty free. Mexicans must not be whiskey drinkers as its very limmited at the grocery store over there.


----------

